# Lawrimore Trailer



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Thinking about buying a Lawrimore gooseneck trailer and I wanted to see if you guys had any negative/positive things to say about them???? Thanks.

Kyle


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I couldn't see the specs on their website so it's hard to tell. Trailers are often built locally so you have to look at the specifications they're built to. I usually use Parker Performance or PJ as the "gold standard". I've got a '05 35' Parker Performance, 20K Dexter axles, dovetail w/foldup ramps and a popup. It is very well built and pulls very well. You don't say if you are buying new or used, the size, or what you are going to use it for. When you go over 30', most are built pretty well. They can skimp easier on smaller trailers. If you're buying used, check the brakes. On the 10K/12K axles it's often cheaper (or about the same cost) to put on a new set of axles rather than have a shop do a brake job.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm looking for a 20' plus 5' dovetail. I want a new one as well as one with a pop up tail.

Kyle


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a small 5x12 Lawrimore as well as a 16 ft model with a 2 ft dove tail. The 16+2 is a heavy duty model, 2-5/16" ball bumper hitch, tandem axles, electric brakes, and rated 10,500 pounds. I bought both of them new about 5 years ago.

Never had a problem with either of them. I believe they are manufactured in northern Alabama. I hauled an Oliver 1550 about a hundred miles and it trailed just fine.

The welds look fine and the compenents seem good.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I would make sure they use good quality axles. Some trailer manufacturers use cheap import axles that look the same as the good ones but are not as durable.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Got the trailer today and LOVE it! Pulls better than the Hank and JJN I have pulled in the past.

Kyle


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

Blue Duck said:


> I would make sure they use good quality axles. Some trailer manufacturers use cheap import axles that look the same as the good ones but are not as durable.


If they look the same, what do you look for to tell if they are good quality?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Ridgerunner said:


> If they look the same, what do you look for to tell if they are good quality?


On heavier trailers I try to stick with Dexter because I know I can likely get parts down the road. My experience is that with the bigger trailers the axles are warranted separately. On smaller trailers the warranty is limited to what the fabricator provides. That usually isn't much. I've had to replace axles before and I've been lucky to get by with just the axle. A friend bought a cheap used trailer with out-of-business 10K axles and ended up having to replace the complete undercarrage. It cost him more than what he paid for the trailer. Straight trailer axles are usually not a problem and they usually use generic bearings, brakes, and hubs. You have to be more careful with torsion axles and the heavy gear.

I've noticed that fewer trailer companies are stating which axles they are using. I suspect that gives them the option of using cheaper imports, limiting the warranty, and protecting their margins. Just makes one more thing to throw away when it breaks............


----------

